# Adding 550Ti for physx.. is it worth?



## max.4u (Mar 9, 2012)

i have an option of purchasing a used 550Ti for a reasonable price, presently am on msi GTX 570, i want to use the 550Ti for physX processing.
On a Sabertooth,i shall be using on a 8x slot, the other 16x slot is free for a SLI config.
           some where later in time, i plan to purchase one more GTX 570 for SLI, when the single card doesn't support much of the games.
so it it possible to setup 570 sli and a 550ti in physX and is it REALLY worth.?


----------



## ico (Mar 9, 2012)

nope.

Better buy a SSD.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 9, 2012)

max.4u said:


> i have an option of purchasing a used 550Ti for a reasonable price, presently am on msi GTX 570, i want to use the 550Ti for physX processing.
> On a Sabertooth,i shall be using on a 8x slot, the other 16x slot is free for a SLI config.
> some where later in time, i plan to purchase one more GTX 570 for SLI, when the single card doesn't support much of the games.
> so it it possible to setup 570 sli and a 550ti in physX and is it REALLY worth.?



Whether its worth or not, its only you who can answer this question properly than others.

If you play games that has a physx option and you like to see the extra effects in those particular games without a drop in performance, then you surely can. Our forum member cilus has a 6870cf setup and a GT240 card for physx on his 990fx sabertooth board.

I played arkham city with physx on (in cilus's system) and those extra effects including more prominent facial texture looked very good.

Its completely a personal opinion whether you want to see them or not.
But you can definitely live without physx as i play arkham city on my modest system and never missed those effects. Its runs and plays beautifully without physx as well.


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 9, 2012)

@OP, 550ti is good enough for physx, i am using 240gt as a physx and it runs well in batman serise,metro 2033 and mafia 2 .. i love the physx effect. if u love it too, go for it ..


----------



## Skud (Mar 9, 2012)

ico said:


> nope.
> 
> *Better buy a SSD.*




This. 570 SLI is powerful enough to game with PhysX on. I think even single card is good enough.

And if you really want to get another 570 get it fast, you are not going to see them in near future.


----------



## max.4u (Mar 10, 2012)

Skud said:


> And if you really want to get another 570 get it fast, you are not going to see them in near future.



you are scaring me.? what does that mean Skud.? whats time does the future  start


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 10, 2012)

he means will sooner or later go out of production as soon as nvidias new flagship kepler series arrives


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 10, 2012)

My recommendation: Don't do it. Only three games will really benefit from it: Batman Arkham City, Dark Void and Mafia II. It's not worth the energy waste to gain in three games only. You will gain a small increase in performance in these games while effects quality will be the same since you can still use PhysX with just a single GTX 570.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 10, 2012)

^^i agree that upgrade just for phyx will not be worthy since gpu above gtx560 cam handle physx rendring easily while compensating for lags though physx title you have mentioned are not only  worthy physx games...lists runs much longer and anway new games devloped with physx Sdk 3.0+ will support cpu based optimisation will benefit equally from better cpu...no more nvidia proprietary acceleration only.


----------



## ico (Mar 10, 2012)

Just buy a SSD. lol.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 10, 2012)

Many games already use PhysX on CPU to good effect. Examples: Rainbow Six Vegas series, Trine, X-Men Origins Wolverine, Brothers in Arms, Borderlands, Metro 2033.

The titles I mentioned are the only ones that have significant performance gains from having a separate GPU for PhysX (and even then we are talking ~5-10fps here).


----------



## vickybat (Mar 10, 2012)

My suggestion is :

1. Buy ssd as ico said.

2.Sell off your 570 now and upgrade your card to 7xxx series or kepler (its just round the corner).


----------



## pravin_pran (Mar 16, 2012)

max.4u said:


> i have an option of purchasing a used 550Ti for a reasonable price, presently am on msi GTX 570, i want to use the 550Ti for physX processing.
> On a Sabertooth,i shall be using on a 8x slot, the other 16x slot is free for a SLI config.
> some where later in time, i plan to purchase one more GTX 570 for SLI, when the single card doesn't support much of the games.
> so it it possible to setup 570 sli and a 550ti in physX and is it REALLY worth.?



pl check private msg.


----------



## rchi84 (Mar 17, 2012)

Alice : Madness Returns has nice physx effects as well. However, I wouldn't recommend buying a card just for 5-10 games.

Even if you don't want to buy an SSD, save up that money for the upcoming Steam Summer Sale. Trust me, you can easily buy 20 games for 3000- 5000 rupees.


----------

